

Celebrating the first sale - eibrahim
http://www.emadibrahim.com/2008/11/10/yonkly-making-progress/

======
cperciva
_Yonkly’s team has doubled in size. That is 200% growth._

Actually, doubling is only 100% growth. :-)

